# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  On Cue - 240/Sooner

## bombermwc

I'm going to go ahead and call this an OnCue. The last buyer was J1K LLC, which is the same one working the site at 44th/Shields. 

The lot is large enough to be a typical OnCue, which is too large for the other brands, and the fact there aren't many brands that aren't already present in the area.

OnCue also seems to be pushing some expansion right now.

The old site has been completely cleared and dirt work is active this week. Shouldn't be long before we see some underground tank work. There are tanks already there from the old station, but I would bet they aren't sufficient for the number of pumps that OnCue uses.

----------


## kevinpate

Is this at the old Love's (then later an indi convenience store) site?

----------


## Wambo36

That's the place KP. It'll be nice to have that spot a useable retail area again. I don't live over there anymore but work keeps me in the area.

----------


## bombermwc

Yup. And with another big Boeing hiring spree coming, that's several hundred more potential customers. Think about this one for a minute. Going east, the next on-interstate gas station is at CHOCTAW RD.  Going west, there is a crappy Valero at Sunnylane and then nothing until Shields. There are a few options a mile north/south on various streets, but those are not often used by highway travelers. And if you're a Boeing person, you can go down 59th/Sooner or the 240 Frontage to get right to this intersection with now 3 options...Conoco (which I think the business was recently sold to an Indian family, but not necessarily the property), Valero (which is pretty craptacular inside), and the new OnCue (which will be 10 times better than the other two together). Pretty smart move in my opinion, and one that the old Love's location failed to capitalize on with a renovation after the tornado damage.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I still can't believe that area doesn't have a grocery store. I lived there for years and that was my main complaint.

----------


## bombermwc

Well the Neighborhood Market (still no sign on it yet, but come on we know what it is) should open at sooner/44th soon. Close enough for me.

----------


## bchris02

> Well the Neighborhood Market (still no sign on it yet, but come on we know what it is) should open at sooner/44th soon. Close enough for me.


Yeah that is much better. When I lived down there in the '90s my family would drive all the way to the Moore Supercenter. The only other option was the now-closed Homeland at Sunnylane and 44th. A WMNM at Sooner and 44th would have been much welcome.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

44th and Sooner would have been great. 

I usually drove to the Neighborhood Market at 4th and Eastern (Moore).

----------


## Pete

This is definitely an OnCue.

They are doing a ton of dirt work.

Was a $4.2 million building permit issued back in July.

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah and the equipment has been sitting there the last week or two, not doing anything. They look to have finished the site prep work and are ready for some building to go in. You'd think they would have started a pad already so they can start on the building, but there isn't anything. 

Same goes for the Immediate Care across the street. Dirt work looks done, but nothing going on.

----------


## tfvc.org

> Yeah and the equipment has been sitting there the last week or two, not doing anything. They look to have finished the site prep work and are ready for some building to go in. You'd think they would have started a pad already so they can start on the building, but there isn't anything. 
> 
> Same goes for the Immediate Care across the street. Dirt work looks done, but nothing going on.


Maybe the rain/weather is preventing them from moving forward.  The ground is too wet.

----------

